# Miss Teen South Carolina



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

"Soma people in the nation don't have maps"
"US Americans"
"The Iraq"
"Everywhere like such as and".

Clicky Thing


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

campmg said:


> "Soma people in the nation don't have maps"
> "US Americans"
> "The Iraq"
> "Everywhere like such as and".
> ...


i guess you just cant have both brains and beauty.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> "Soma people in the nation don't have maps"
> "US Americans"
> "The Iraq"
> "Everywhere like such as and".
> ...


i guess you just cant have both brains and beauty.
[/quote]
Oh..NOW you tell me!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> "Soma people in the nation don't have maps"
> "US Americans"
> "The Iraq"
> "Everywhere like such as and".
> ...


i guess you just cant have both brains and beauty.
[/quote]
Oh..NOW you tell me!








[/quote]

lol. ok..so in a few special cases people can have both







BTW...where did you get those lovely pink sunglasses??


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, when I was a teen, and had a mic been put in my face, with that number of people listening, I would have most likely said something even more stupid, or just grunted! Maybe she should get a break....... or not.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Well, when I was a teen, and had a mic been put in my face, with that number of people listening, I would have most likely said something even more stupid, or just grunted! Maybe she should get a break....... or not.


My DW thinks she should get a break. I think otherwise. Those girls train and practice for years to get to that level of competition. She was the So. Carolina contestant so she aleady won at the state level and now competing on the national level against other US Americans. I think she's 18 years old. Not like some cutsie little kid that I would feel badly for.


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

campmg said:


> Well, when I was a teen, and had a mic been put in my face, with that number of people listening, I would have most likely said something even more stupid, or just grunted! Maybe she should get a break....... or not.


My DW thinks she should get a break. I think otherwise. Those girls train and practice for years to get to that level of competition. She was the So. Carolina contestant so she aleady won at the state level and now competing on the national level against other US Americans. I think she's 18 years old. Not like some cutsie little kid that I would feel badly for.
[/quote]

thats exactly how i feel. those girls are suppose to be trained be able to answer any question thrown there way. im not going to feel bad for her when she put herself in that situation by not being better prepared.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm...dumber than a stick comes to my mind. If I was from South Carolina, I'd sure be embarrassed to have her represent me.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I know what your saying, but even at 18, I was not brave enouph to do anything near that level of attention (I would have run from a camera). And if I wasn't willing to do something as daring, I can't throw stones.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Being ignant is no excuse.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I can relate, I've had my mind go completly blank when asked a question during a brief when I was younger, I knew the answer, got nevous, paniced and just went blank and mumbled something. I had done the brief before, and I was "trained", it was my job, but it still happened. Unless you've done it, public speaking is, to me, harder than rocket science.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying she is real bright or anything, but a brain fart is a brain fart. She sounded much smarter during a later interview.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes the only answer to a question is "How should I know"

They showed her on the local news, it was painfull to watch but ya know what, we all now know who she is


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm getting sick of seeing this on the news.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

kjdj said:


> I'm getting sick of seeing this on the news.


I with ya. She got nervous and said something dumb. I'm over it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Somewhere, a village is missing their idiot I really could careless though any pageant ranks up there with 99% of the reality shows on TV - watching a Juice Blender infomercial is more entertaining and you might learn something from it.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

you know, i watched it, my head tilted like a dog, and then I couldn't remember what the question was. GA borders SC; hope it doesn't catch it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out what the heck she was taking about!
(I'm guessing she is too!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

awwww .... how embarrassing for her.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Being ignant is no excuse.


Unless, of course, you're a politician! Why is it 'ok" when our professionally trained, carefully handled, experienced political leaders speak like this ... but a nervous 18y/o becomes the brunt for it?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]

Perfectly. Thank you Miss Skippershe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]
Dawn, you're crazy!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]

Only in U.S. America, South Africa and the Irag.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]

Only in U.S. America, South Africa and the Irag.
[/quote]

Oh and I forgot the such as.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone checked out some of the U-Tube comments about this?









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m-dcWj81MI...ated&search=

Oh My


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I enjoyed the response from Miss West Carolina. YouTube has it.

Randy


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I think she persona-fies the diagnosis of DBS.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]
Dawn, you're crazy!!!






















[/quote]

makes it fun she can when if it is right posting can do


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I think everyone should have to join AAA so they can get free maps, then they would know where the US is


Exactly, because i believe that when is which we do this, we can however go there to do these things that we can no matter which way to go.

Does that make sense?
[/quote]
Dawn, you're crazy!!!






















[/quote]

makes it fun she can when if it is right posting can do
[/quote]
I personally believe....you that right got!


----------

